# Girls (or womens small) racer/road bike



## stoatsngroats (21 Mar 2009)

First-off, I'm on a limited budget....

My daughter 5'2", age 12, is looking for a road bike, any useable condition, and very cheap!

I'll try to collect, so near to the Sussex coast would be good.

(Not asking for much am I...)


----------



## Cathryn (21 Mar 2009)

I hate it when 12 year olds are taller than me.


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Mar 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I hate it when 12 year olds are taller than me.




aawwww!


----------



## Titanium (29 Mar 2009)

Hi. I'm near Cardiff, South Wales, so perhaps no good for you. Just in case though, here are details of a Carrera Valour I have for sale £150. Probably will fit 5'1" to 5'6".
It has Sora STI 2 x 8 speed shifters. Tiagra rear mech.
If you wanted to chat, ask any questions, you can use 07948 164188 if you like.
Bye for now. Mark.


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 Mar 2009)

Titanium said:


> Hi. I'm near Cardiff, South Wales, so perhaps no good for you. Just in case though, here are details of a Carrera Valour I have for sale £150. Probably will fit 5'1" to 5'6".
> It has Sora STI 2 x 8 speed shifters. Tiagra rear mech.
> If you wanted to chat, ask any questions, you can use 07948 164188 if you like.
> Bye for now. Mark.



Thanks Mark,

You're a bit too far, and I'm not too sure if she'd be really into that just yet....!

My original thoughts were something a bit cheaper, and smaller - I'm having a rethink!

Cheers anyway!


----------

